# Focke-Wulf FW 191



## johnbr (Oct 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2018)

Good stuff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 5, 2018)

What a good looking aircraft.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 5, 2018)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 5, 2018)

http://www.deutscheluftwaffe.com/ar.../Fertigungstechnische Beschreibung Fw 191.pdf


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 7, 2018)

More, more, more!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 7, 2018)

OK......I did not know there was an Fw 191. I thought it was a typo


----------



## wuzak (Oct 7, 2018)

Awesome stuff John.

From Wiki:
Specifications (Fw 191 V6, as designed)
General characteristics

Crew: 7-10*
Length: 18.45 m (60 ft 6 in)
Wingspan: 25 m (82 ft)
Height: 4.80 m (15 ft 9 in)
Wing area: 70.5 m² (759 ft²)
Empty weight: 11,970 kg (26,389 lb)
Loaded weight: 19,575 kg (43,155 lb)
Powerplant: 2 × Junkers Jumo 222 liquid-cooled engines, 1,618 kW (2,200 PS) each
Performance

Maximum speed: 620 km/h @ 6,350 m (385 mph @ 20,800 ft)
Range: 3,600 km (2,237 mi)
Service ceiling: 9,700 m (31,824 ft)
Rate of climb: 6.1 m/s (1,200 ft/min)
Wing loading: 278 kg/m² (57 lb/ft²)
Power/mass: 170 W/kg (0.10 hp/lb)
Armament
2 × 7.92 mm (.312 in) MG 81 machine guns in chin turret
2 × 7.92 mm (.312 in) MG 81 machine guns in remote-controlled turret at rear of each engine nacelle
1 × 20 mm MG 151/20 cannon and 2 × 13 mm (.51 in) MG 131 machine guns in dorsal turret
1 × 20 mm MG 151/20 cannon and 2 × 13 mm (.51 in) MG 131 machine guns in ventral turret
4,200 kg (9,240 lb) of bombs (Two torpedoes could also be carried internally)
* In the original Focke-Wulf Fw 191 w/Jumo 222 factory documents this is the weight allocated for crew

As the Jumo 222 wasn't available, they were powered by the BMW 801.

The "Bomber B" competitor was the Junkers Ju 288, which was to go into production with Daimler-Benz 606s or 610s. Wonder if that was ever contemplated for the Fw 191.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 7, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> More, more, more!


Agreed!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 11, 2018)

The pdf Leak will give you more.


----------



## special ed (Oct 11, 2018)

I knew of it but didn't know so much data still existed. Were there only two protos built? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnbr (Jul 2, 2019)

fw-191 nose net


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 3, 2019)

special ed said:


> I knew of it but didn't know so much data still existed. Were there only two protos built? Thanks for sharing.



Four were completed, the V1, V2, V3 and V6 prototypes, with the V7 in final assembly when the programme was cancelled. Work ended in March 1943.



wuzak said:


> The "Bomber B" competitor was the Junkers Ju 288, which was to go into production with Daimler-Benz 606s or 610s. Wonder if that was ever contemplated for the Fw 191.



Let's not forget the still-born Arado Ar 340 and the Dornier Do 317, which was completed, but no one had any enthusiasm for. And yes, the Fw 191 was considered for the DB 606 and '610, as well as single engine installations such as the DB 601 and '605. The not built Fw 191 V13 was to trial the DB 606 installation as a prototype for the Fw 191B-0 production aircraft, which was to be powered by DB 610s. A mock-up was built. In mid 1942 Fw produced Baubeschreibung Nr 248 Fw 491, a four engined variant powered by Jumo 211s. The RLM wasn't interested. The four engined aircraft John posted at the top of Post #8 is an artist's rendering of the Fw 491.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Jul 3, 2019)

Wow,can't imagine how far their engineers could of taken their knowledge if they had the resources..


----------



## johnbr (Jul 4, 2019)

The Bombay


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 4, 2019)

Torch said:


> ,can't imagine how far their engineers could of taken their knowledge if they had the resources



Germany had some of the best in the business, but their engines couldn't match their ambitions. The airframers were hedging their bets on engines that couldn't live up to expectations with airframes that were overly complicated, although innovative and advanced. The sorry saga that was Germany's bomber development beginning with the He 177 until the war's end was a mess, and it wasn't as simple to blame the Nazi hierarchy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 4, 2019)




----------

